# Gurkha knives



## Kenneth (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure I spelled that right but they are abundant in cheap India and well made models also . I own a cold steel one in carbon steel and have an India made one too . I have never fooled with the India one but have used the cold steel one extensively in camping and hunting . If I had to chose one blade , the Gurkha would probably be it . The one I have is of carbon steel and has rubber type grip that grips very well . I opted for carbon as it is much easier to sharpen in the field and the knife being somewhat ugly makes it easier on my consciences if I get a knick in the blade . 
I have chopped unbelievable sized trees down with it and used it to skin deer , debone , quartering meat , and digging fire pits , hammer , lol and even opened drinks and canned food . Did I mention I like this knife ? 
Kenneth


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah the gurkhas have done some amazing things with their kukri knives


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got one from India. The handle don't fit me quite right, so I'm gonna re-work it a bit. However the blade be real nice. 

I'm gonna make a new sheath fer it to. Ta help out with the handle fer now I wrapped it in paracord. Seems ta be a decent knife at a good price. Kinda a cross between a bush knife an a machette.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I found this page some time ago when I decided I needed more sharpened steel in my life. It was very educational for me. I also ended up buying a Kukri (along with several others!).

http://www.machetespecialists.com/tyofma.html


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice site sentry. Feller can never have to many sharp thins. Couple in there what interest me, will have to see ifin I can pick a couple up later on.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Kukris might be O.K. for combat but not good for much else.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

In my experience I'd have ta disagree. I've used mine in the woods an brush. Makes a small machette that I've used fer choppin brush upta mild batonin with it. Works as a large camp knife. 

No one knife will do everthin, just like any other tool, but I've had good luck with mine in my enviroment. Just my two coppers worth.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 31, 2013)

swjohnsey said:


> Kukris might be O.K. for combat but not good for much else.


I really can't think of much you can't use one for , surgery might be a bit tough . I have used them for delimbing animals , in a pinch used them for skinning , gutting , cutting poles to carry game , hammering , fire wood , don't know much else a knife could be asked of . 
As for a weapon , well , hope I'm never in a position it is needed , but again , it would probably be a top choice .
But that's the great thing about life , we all got a choice ,Kenneth


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Think I'd rather have a short machete. Can't imagine tryin' to skin with it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have several Indian Kukhuri knives, I've re hardened the edges on all of them and removed that stupid"blister ring".they are forged from leaf spring like my own knives. 



swjohnsey said:


> Kukris might be O.K. for combat but not good for much else.


Go wash your mouth out!I prefer one to a hatchet around camp.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I like this site.

http://www.khukurihouseonline.com/


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Kukris might be O.K. for combat but not good for much else.


Yeah that's why he said he used it to chop down trees, open bottles, skin a deer, and do some deboning, so I guess it doesn't really do or accomplish anything. Sounds like a crappy knife huh?


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have 2 handmade ones(the real thing) one extra large one I gave my son.Then the security guard on the ship I was on, made me one because I always baked him chocolate chip cookies!!! It is a mini mini one to hide in your sleeve.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

deetheivy said:


> Yeah that's why he said he used it to chop down trees, open bottles, skin a deer, and do some deboning, so I guess it doesn't really do or accomplish anything. Sounds like a crappy knife huh?


I don't usually open beer bottles or chop down trees with my knife but I can't imagine a kukri doing much any other oversized knife like a Kabar wouldn't. Most of the kukris I seen were poor quality designed for tourists or collectors.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I have several different machetes and knives. The kukri is my favorite for chopping brush. I have also used it to delimb animals and for various other cutting tasks. Precision work is a little difficult but that's why I carry other blades. You'll never catch me in the woods without it.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Moving on,
it's nice to hear the positives,( also the bad) about this knife as it is what I am considering purchasing next.( or an esee, or a bk2, or a...)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be the one what I got. Real deal, but I don't care fer the handle. I'll be reworkin that this summer. Fer now I got it wrapped with cord what made a big difference. Blade holds a real nice edge. The sheath be traditional an not what I need in the woods. Got some leather an need ta make up a new one more practical fer what I use this fer.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice one!looks like quality work.


----------

